# Win98 virtualisieren womit?



## ghostfaceKILLAH (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo erstmal!
Ich möchte Win98 virtuell neben Win XP betreiben, um darauf ältere Spiele zocken zu können. Welches Virtualisierungs-Prog wäre dafür am besten geeignet Es sollte schon kostenlos sein, Netzwerk etc. nicht nötig.

mfg, ghostface


----------



## engelmarkus (13. Mai 2008)

Du kannst eigentlich jedes benutzen. Kostenlos wären Virtual PC oder VirtualBox. Soweit ich weiß ist der VMWare Server auch kostenlos?


----------



## Sukrim (13. Mai 2008)

Ja, der ist auch kostenlos.


----------



## ghostfaceKILLAH (13. Mai 2008)

ok ich hab mich für virtual pc 2007 entschieden. bin jetzt überglücklich dass das game überhaupt funktioniert (dungeon keeper), nur zwei fragen noch:
1. im spiel hab ich ein problem sobald ich auf scrollleisten angewiesen bin. da kann ich nicht scrollen - er springt nur von ganz oben nach ganz unten und andersherum. wie kann ich das ändern?
2. kann ich die hardware meines virtuellen pc's ändern? dahingehend dass ich eine 3d-fähige grafikkarte nutze?

vielen dank
mfg, ghostface


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2008)

Was für Scrolleisten?
Meinst du das Scrollen im Spiel über die Karte selbst? Da kannst du wenig machen.
Dungeon Keeper 1 nutzt keine Zeit um das Scrolltempo festzulege (sprich zB 2 felder pro sekunde) sondern anscheinend Rechenvorgänge.
Du könntest höchstens versuchen die CPU Leistung der Virtuellen Maschine zu drossen.
Keine Ahnung in wie weit das möglich ist.

Nebenbei, Dungeon Keeper 1 läuft sowohl auf XP als auch auf Vista ohne Probleme, oder zumindest nur mit den selben wie auf Windows 98.
Man darf nur nicht die Setupdatei aus dem Root der CD nehmen, sondern eine aus den Unterordnern. Oder einfach die ganze CD auf die Festplatte kopieren und die DungeonKepper.cfg (oder wie die hies) anpassen.
Das wurde damals auch von Bullfrog empfohlen als das Addon Deeper Dungeons rauskam.. Bei dem Spiel kann man ja so schön simpel Sachen ändern wie "Verfügbare Monster" oder "Gold pro Abgebauter Goldblock" etc...


Edit: Benötigt Dungeon Keeper überhaupt eine 3D Karte ?
Die meisten alte Spiele sollte eigentlich auf Virtuellen Maschinen sehr gut laufen wenn die Treiber installiert sind.
Kann dabei aber nur für VMWare sprechen, VirtualPC hat mich nie gereizt....


----------



## ghostfaceKILLAH (14. Mai 2008)

@andreas: sehr gut, bin ich hier gleich an einen dk1-fan gestoßen?^^

es gibt für dk1 einen 3d-patch, den ich gerne nutzen würde. virtual pc hat jedoch als grafikkarte eine einfachere installiert - was kann ich da machen?

die levels an sich funktionieren einwandfrei, auch wenn ich das gefühl habe dass das game etwas schnell läuft. kann ich das ändern?

jedoch nicht handhabbar ist sind drei sachen, die bestimmt auf ein problem zurückzuführen sind:
1. das menü tastenbelegung - liste lässt sich nicht scrollen sondern ist sofort unten bzw wieder oben
2. bei der level-auswahl - wenn ich mit dem cursor an den bildschirmrand komme müsste er langsam die karte bewegen, ist aber sofort am kartenrand
3. die statistiken rasen in einer tour, dass sie nicht lesbar sind

vor allem 2. stört doch sehr, kann mir jemand dabei helfen? und wie kann ich das spiel insgesamt etwas verlangsamen?


mfg, ghostface


----------



## ghostfaceKILLAH (14. Mai 2008)

was ist eigentlich "vmware server" genau? lieg ich da falsch wenn ich frage ob man damit server virtualisiert? ich brauch doch bloß ein stinknormales betriebssystem!


----------



## hammet (14. Mai 2008)

Virtual Pc und auch VMWare können keine 3D-Karte simulieren. Es gibt also nur Möglichkeiten dem Spiel/Porgramm vorzugaukeln es sei eine installiert (hab damit aber schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht), was ja eigentlich auch nicht der Sinn der Sache ist.

Es gibt Software (mir fällt leider grad keine ein), die ein System drosseln können. Am besten sucht du danach mal bei google und probierst ob eine solche Software auch auf einer virtuellen Maschine läuft.


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2008)

Natürlich bin ich DK1 fan, an dieses Spiel wird wohl niemals ein anderes auch nur entfernt rankommen.
Schade das Peter Mollineaux bereits bei Teil 2 ausgestiegen ist, der Mann ist einfach ein Genie. Ich finde das merkt man sehr stark wenn man beide Teile vergleicht.
Noch viel schader dass der vorangekündigte dritte Teil nie erschienen ist und es Bullfrog nichtmehr gibt 
Aber genug Offtopic.

Der 3D Patch ist eigentlich überflüssig.
War nur auf alten Systemen sinnvoll damit die Isometrische Ansicht mit Schatten aktiviert nicht ruckelt, oder die "Ich Perspektive" wenn man ein Monster steuert.
Bei der heutigen CPU Leistung benötigst du also diesen Patch nicht.

Anstatt VMWare Server kannst du auch einfach VMWare Player benutzen, der ist kostenlos und bringt nur das mit was man braucht.
Wenn es aber auf Virtual PC bei dir läuft musst du nicht zwingend auf VMWare umsteigen. Einen wirklichen Grund dafür wüsste ich zumindest spontan nicht.
Bei VMWare Player braucht man nur eine vorgefertigte Konfigurationsdatei die für die installation von Windows98 bereit ist (das ist der abstrich der bei der kostenlosen version gemacht wird).
Die gibt es aber (ganz legal) auf vielen Seiten zum runterladen.


Das Spiel läuft eigentlich nicht schneller, zumindest kam mir das nie so vor.
Es kann aber sein dass es bei dir früher nur unheimlich langsam lief 

Wenn du nicht die Gold Version hast würde ich empfehlen den DK Patch noch zu installieren.

Achso noch etwas, geb deinem Windows 98 niemals mehr als 512MB Ram, ich würde sogar raten nur 256 zu vergeben, das reicht den alten Spielen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Sukrim (14. Mai 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Anstatt VMWare Server kannst du auch einfach VMWare Player benutzen, der ist kostenlos und bringt nur das mit was man braucht.



VMWare Server ist ebenso gratis!
Der Player dient eher dazu, vorgefertigte virtuelle Maschinen zum Laufen zu bringen, mit dem Server kann man selbst welche erstellen und mit Workstation (das kostet dann was!) kann man auch solche für den Player erstellen, so weit ich das mitbekommen habe.

Und um die Frage weiter oben zu beantworten: Das Programm stellt dir quasi einen "Server" zur Verfügung auf dem verschiedene virtuelle Maschinen laufen können - ob du in die virtuellen Maschinen dann Win 98, ReactOS, Solaris, Vista oder OpenBSD installierst ist relativ egal.

Dungeon Keeper Gold läuft bei mir auf XP ohne irgendwelche Probleme und ohne das ich was anpassen musste, vielleicht hab ich aber auch nur einfach Glück gehabt.


----------



## ghostfaceKILLAH (14. Mai 2008)

das heißt im klartext ich nehm am besten vmware server? bin nämlich nicht gerade auf virtual pc erpicht - aus irgendeinem grund legt es das programm lahm, mit dem ich übers netzwerk ins internet gehe. heißt ich muss momentan jedes mal vpc deinstalliern wenn ich online gehen möchte - sucks...

und nochmal @andreas: wieviel ram würdest du genau empfehlen? es ist wirklich nur für dk1, momentan hab ich 64mb.

mfg, ghostface


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Das heisst im Klartext, du brauchst das nicht und muesstest so loszocken koennen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2008)

64MB reichen da auch, ich hab das spiel damals mit 32MB gespielt.

Ich würde trotzdem versuchen DK1 auf Windows XP bzw Vista direkt zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## ghostfaceKILLAH (14. Mai 2008)

@flinte:
du bist mir ja ein witzbold. bei mir läufts unter xp nicht, das hab ich zur genüge ausprobiert - und ich bin nicht der einzige der bei dem spiel so seine schwierigkeiten hat. deshalb geh ich ja den umweg!

aber da fällt mir gleich noch eine frage ein (an leute die dk kennen):
sieht das spiel als dos-version genauso aus oder kriegt man da augenkrebs? in diversen foren wird nämlich auch empfohlen, dk über dosbox zu starten - da hatt ich jedoch immer bisschen respekt davor weil das auch glaubich sehr kompliziert sein soll...

mfg, ghostface


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2008)

Dosbox mit zusammen mit diesem Dosbox Manager dings (findet sich meistens auf den seiten wo man auch dosbox findet) ist nicht besonders schwierig. Man muss teilweise nur ewig rumprobieren bis man die richtigen einstellungen gefunden hat.

Was hast du denn versucht dass es unter XP nicht läuft?
Ich hatte damit nie irgendwelche Probleme, abgesehen von der Installation.


----------



## ghostfaceKILLAH (14. Mai 2008)

ich hatte es über eigenschaften -> kompatibilitätsmodus probiert. dann mit irgendsoeinem application compatibility toolkit, damit bin ich nicht klargekommen. dosbox hatt ich doch auch schon probiert, da hab ich allerdings reingeguckt wie ein schwein ins uhrwerk.
nunja irgendwie war ich der meinung ich hätte viel mehr probiert aber mir fällt grad nicht mehr ein -.-

mfg, ghostface


----------



## fluessig (14. Mai 2008)

ghostfaceKILLAH hat gesagt.:


> @flinte:
> aber da fällt mir gleich noch eine frage ein (an leute die dk kennen):
> sieht das spiel als dos-version genauso aus oder kriegt man da augenkrebs? in diversen foren wird nämlich auch empfohlen, dk über dosbox zu starten - da hatt ich jedoch immer bisschen respekt davor weil das auch glaubich sehr kompliziert sein soll...
> 
> mfg, ghostface



Das Spiel sieht unter DOS genauso aus, genauer gesagt gibt es gar keine Windowsversion. Ich meine, ich hab es auch direkt unter Windows XP zum laufen gebracht - kann ich morgen nochmal prüfen.

Die dosbox ist ein tolles Tool für Freunde alter Spiele, weil man wieder schön seinen Soundblaster usw. einstellen kann. Selbst die Kommandozeilenversion ist eigentlich sehr simpel, wenn man es schon zu DOS Zeiten verstanden hat seine Spiele einzurichten.


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2008)

D-Fend heist das grafische Dosbox Interface, jetzt bin ich wieder draufgekommen.

Hattest du das Spiel da schon installiert?
Das einzige was bei mir war, dass die Installation verweigerte weil ich kein Windows 9x hatte. Das konnte ich umgehen in dem ich eine andere "Setupdatei" von der CD gestartet hab.

Kompatibilitätsmodus hab ich glaube ich nie benutzt für DK1.


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Mai 2008)

Ich würde den VMWare Player dem Server für deinen Zweck vorziehen.
Bei grafischen Sachen läuft der Player besser.
Der Player passt zum Beispiel die Auflösung des Gast-Systems beim ändern des Fensters direkt an.

Um die Vm's zu erstellen such mal bei google nach VMxbuilder.
Mit dem kannst du die Konfigurationsdateien und Festplattendateien anlegen lassen.

Du brauchst dann natürlich auch noch die VMWare Tools zum installieren im Client.
Diese kannst du dir irgendwo runterladen. (link hab ich grad nicht hier).
Die Datei heißt windows.iso.
Wenn du den Server schon installiert hast liegt diese Datei auch in dem installationsverzeichnis.


----------



## ghostfaceKILLAH (15. Mai 2008)

vielen dank, aber ich hab mich bereits mit den macken von virtual pc arrangiert und bin nur noch heilfroh dass es überhaupt läuft!
@andreas: hatte das spiel noch nicht in dosbox installiert weil ich da keinen durchblick in dem programm hatte...; dass es eine zweite setup-datei gibt ist mir bewusst.

wie gesagt, das thema hat sich damit erledigt - "ihr habt dieses königreich erobert" whuaha!


----------

